# Official Vegas Summer League Thread



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Official Website*

Shannon Brown and Daniel Gibson should both be playing (interesting considering Gibson's play of late). Perhaps Ejike might play too, who knows.

Considering how Gibson has played lately, if Brown looks better than Gibson again (yes, it's just summer league), I think that would warrant more PT in the upcoming season.

I am under the odd belief (yes, you can laugh here) that Brown could become every bit the player Gibson is, except in his own way. So if Shannon looks decent in Vegas, works hard in the summer and has a nice year in the league next year, I won't be shocked.

*Schedule* *-------->* http://www.vegassummerleague.com/documents/2007_final_schedule.pdf


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Shannon was good last year too though in summer league.

And I don't know about having Boobie in summer league. He's kind of too good for summer league. He would be better served spending that time in the weight room.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Shannon was good last year too though in summer league.


I was honestly shocked at how shell-shocked Brown looked in regular season games. But then again, he wasn't allowed to play through bad stretches because he was shelved. Then again, even when Brown had a good game, PT in the next game certaintly wasn't guaranteed (so he couldn't build off good games either). But last year, Brown looked like a decent combo guard. There were moments he handled the point better than Gibson. While Daniel had the better handles, Shannon actually made the sweeter passes. Odd, eh?



> And I don't know about having Boobie in summer league. He's kind of too good for summer league. He would be better served spending that time in the weight room.


Gibson needs to pump more iron. Considering his best friend on the team is Shannon, I'm shocked Daniel isn't more juiced up than he is because Shannon is a tank. You would figure pumping with Brown would help you out more. But at least Gibson can work on some point guard skills in the summer league and try some things out.


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

i always have and still do believe that shannon brown will be a hell of a player..and i expect him to prove himself this year.

i think he will be a better player than gibson. brown reminds me of flip murray with a shooting stroke. dude is a beast.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I'll make sure to take plenty of pics and give some personal opinion on what i see in the couple games i'll watch


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Thanks Sam. It always helps to have an insider from the forum giving his opinion. I'll watch the delayed games they show on NBATV but you'll see more than me. So thanks in advance.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Yeah for sure I think ill check out durant and oden in the same day too tell you how those guys are. Maybe ill see someone famous and ask them whats going on


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Game Schedule*

*2007 Vegas Summer League Schedule*

7/7 | 8:00 PM | San Antonio vs. Cleveland | Webcast Only
7/8 | 8:00 PM | Team China Basketball vs. Cleveland | NBATV, Webcast 
7/9 | 10:30 PM | Cleveland vs. Phoenix | Webcast Only 
7/12 | 6:00 PM | Memphis vs. Cleveland | NBATV, Webcast 
7/14 | 8:00 PM | Cleveland vs. Washington | NBATV, Webcast


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

SamTheMan67 said:


> I'll make sure to take plenty of pics and give some personal opinion on what i see in the couple games i'll watch


That would be cool :cheers: 

I had to cancel my NBA TV so if anyone finds links to where these games are being streamed online, post em


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I will most likely be there 7/9 UNLESS i am off saturday which is a big unless. I hopefully will see a big FA and ask him whats up


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Cavaliers Announce Summer League Roster*

*Cavaliers Announce Summer League Roster*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Our summer league roster is kind of weak. 

Interesting Lebron's boy Romeo Travis makes the team. I bet we start:

Boobie
Shannon Brown
PJ Tucker
Terence Dials
Dwayne Jones


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Boxscore | Thoughts*

*Cavaliers 67, San Antonio 53* 

Rice looked very good and was athletic out there. He had a nice scoring run for a while. Boobie looked okay but got a slight injury and seemed to be sat out for the rest of the game. Early on, Shannon Brown was forcing shots and looked like Larry Hughes. Once he settled down, he looked better but was still missing shots. To his credit, he was drawing fouls and seemed very good off the dribble. He's quicker than I realized. Cleveland pretty much led the whole game. 

I was watching the game via a stream, so the video quality wasn't great.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What happened to Rice after high school and his first few years at Miami? This guy was high school all-american and a freshman star from what I remember?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I was excited for two reasons on this summer league roster. 1) Darius Rice was a great high school player, if he had went out with Darius Miles he would have gotten paid just like him. He did a nice job in the NBADL (not saying much). 2) Kevin Pittsnoggle its probably my obsession with him and WV run in the NCAA tourney two years ago, but why couldn't he be a poor mans Marshall, or for that matter, a cheaper contract better version of Marshall?

BTW, sit Gibson, don't risk a stupid injury.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Pittsnogle was terrible from reports on the game


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Interested in following Rice. I just realized he was the same guy who played for Miami in college. He is (was) a decent prospect. 

And Boobie really has nothing to prove IMO. It's good to get him more experience running the point I suppose.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Interested in following Rice. I just realized he was the same guy who played for Miami in college. He is (was) a decent prospect.
> 
> And Boobie really has nothing to prove IMO. It's good to get him more experience running the point I suppose.


Yes, in that Mcdonalds all-american game it was Darius Rice and Darius Miles both thinking about going professional. Well we all know what happened, Miles turned out to be average but went lottery and got paid. Rice went to college, and well, NBADL most points scored in a game is a record he holds (I think).

http://www.basketballforum.com/miami-heat/356287-ot-darius-rice.html (that is the link from late last season)


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Rice is definitely capable of making the Cavs roster this coming season, nice summer league pick up for u guys


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

You know watching the reply of the game streaming online, that Dijon Thompson kid looks pretty good...he has great size and athleticism, and was drilling some deep jumpers. I'd definitely invite him to training camp.

Shannon Brown looked a little shaky out there. Hopefully he plays better in the next few games


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Boy is it just me or does Gibson look like he's starting to put on some muscle? He looks thicker to me than he did last season.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie looked great early against China. They couldn't stop his penetration off the dribble and he was automatic on his FT's as usual. He scared me with that injury, landed on someone's ankle but seemed to be alright. 

Shannon Brown looked very good in the 1st half as well. Had a monster slam after splitting a double team. One thing he is also showing is a nice ability to create his own shot. His J is erratic but he can get it off cleanly with ease.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Very impressed with Shannon so far. He definitely looks like he'll be a factor in the rotation this year. He's just showing a great all-around scoring ability.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon looks like a star out there! :clap:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

China's offense is 100% 3's. They are kind of ridiculous with it...if they want to improve at some point they need to get their bigs the ball inside.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Shannon looks unbelievable out there. He's pretty much scoring at will. I knew he was a good finisher, but I didn't realize he has such good touch around the basket. He's making some Wade-esque moves out there.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yi has played very poorly today.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I now realize why they give these players 10 fouls before they foul out.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Dan Gibson has a sprained ankle and is day-to-day for summer league play.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brandname said:


> Dan Gibson has a sprained ankle and is day-to-day for summer league play.


great 

I wonder if by miracles of miracles we trade Hughes and get Navarro our rotation will be completely different next year;
Lebron/Navarro/Sasha/Gibson/Brown?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

In 2 games Boobie has gotten a face laceration and a sprained ankle. I'd sit him out the rest of summer league, not worth the injury risk.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brown is really quick. He could turn into a Devin Harris type player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Tight game down the stretch. Let's see if Shannon takes over


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I like that Shannon seems to have a great feel for how to create contact. He knows the importance of getting to the line.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man they call a ridiculous number of fouls in summer league.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Shannon drawing hard double teams down the stretch....

I would say this was a good game but the refs are calling a foul every time down the court. China is raining some 3's though...they have to have 12+ in this game


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Walsh with a big 3. I thought he was supposed to be on the Nets summer league squad


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Yi hits the gamewinner.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice shot by Yi there off the glass.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Yi is very skilled. A couple of pounds and he could be a really nice player


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm really encouraged by Shannon's performance in this game. He was playing so well China started running double teams at him out to half-court.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Team China 85, Cleveland 84*

Coach Brown was at the game and when interviewed around halftime or so, said "Shannon is showing why he'll get big minutes next year." Shannon is a pit bull. He goes in head-first and finds a way. That dunk he had was pretty ridiculous. You think that's a 6'6 guy doing that but it's really not.

Yi picked it up in the second half. Early on, his shot wasn't falling. But as the game progressed, I can see why he has such appeal (outside of articles and youtube videos I had seen).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh yeah...

- D. Jones has been rebounding well but picks up fouls at an alarming rate (fouled out tonight) and when it comes to offense, he looks AWFUL trying to catch passes or go up with quickness. He needs to gather himself and delay before going up. Which hurts when his touch isn't that great to begin with.

- Y. Bokolo played decent defense. He hit a 3 late in the game that kept Cleveland in the running towards the end and I'm curious how he'll do next game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well there goes the Darius Rice hype (0-5 in 19 minutes)


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This Dijon Thompson guy has a decent feel for the PG spot


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man they play some of the worst basketball in the summer leagues.

I guess that's the natural byproduct of everyone playing for an individual invite to training camp. Some of the most selfish, me-first basketball comes through. Just 1 guy under the hoop desperately trying to establish position on the low block and 4 guys passing around the perimeter waiting to jack up a 3 pointer.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The announcer is awful. I can't believe how awful the guy calling this game is.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland wins 93-89 over the Phoenix Suns. On the Suns' side of the ball, Banks played very well. He was scoring in bunches.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Recap*

*Banks Sets Scoring Record in Loss to Cavaliers*



> *Las Vegas, July 9 --* Marcus Banks returned to the gym where he once honed his skills as a collegiate athlete. The former UNLV guard set a new summer league record with 42 points, but it wasn’t enough. Banks and the Suns were edged 93-89 by the Cavaliers in the nightcap at Thomas and Mack Center.
> 
> Banks' record-setting performance took flight in the final period, where Banks netted 23 points and nearly won the game for Phoenix. During several stretches of the final period Banks became a one man show.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Las Vegas — Greetings from South Nevada, where the temps are hot and the action at the Vegas Summer League is, well, not. Greg Oden and Kevin Durant, the two headliners, haven’t played well so far. No big deal, I’ve been to five summer leagues and see lots of top picks struggle. It means nothing, really. Durant can’t make a shot and Oden keeps fouling, largely because he’s using his hands too much. They will both be fine. But here’s a few Cavs happenings.
> –Anderson Varejao met with the Memphis Grizzlies over the weekend in Las Vegas. The Cavs have also met with Varejao’s agent, Dan Fegan. Varejao and the Cavs are far apart right now, which is to be somewhat expected. As has been discussed here before, it is hard to put a value on him. That said, there are signs the Grizzlies may present Varejao with an official offer sheet after Wednesday, when free agents may sign. Depending on how aggressive the Grizzlies are, the Cavs will probably have to do some stewing. Danny Ferry has been saying he will match, which follows normal strategy. Fegan has been playing hardball, which follows normal strategy. So we’ll see what happens and just how much everybody values Varejao, but things could heat up very soon.
> –Daniel Gibson played well the first two games, but couldn’t finish either. He had a cut on his face that required stitches in the first game and he sprained his left ankle against the Chinese on Sunday. It isn’t bad, but Gibson told me it had swollen a bit. He’d been playing well, scoring 14 points in the first half and often looking like the best player on the floor Sudnay. At this point, he probably was. The Cavs and Gibson himself are not ruling out a return, but it’s highly doubtful he’ll play again this week. He told me he plans to workout again with John Lucas in Houston for the rest the summer, which is what he did last year. Overall, he just continues to impress and the organization is extremely excited about his future.
> –Shannon Brown is playing with more poise than he showed last year. He’s put some hard work into developing his mid-range game it seems. He is so very impressive with his aggressive drives to the basket and flashy dunks, which he’s had a few of already. He had 26 points against the Chinese as he repeatedly drove to the basket and finished. But they were playing zone and couldn’t stop him, so I don’t know how to judge it. In the other games, including tonight when he went 5-of-19 against the Suns, he’s struggled to hit a high volume of shots. He has been playing point guard some, although he is not one and will not be one probably. He’s thrown some great passes but he’s dribble happy, often taking too long to get into a move. Overall, he’s better and he’s still working very hard, he has a chance to make a push for playing time come this fall.
> ...


http://www.ohiomm.com/blogs/cavs/


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Cleveland Cavaliers
> 
> _Matt Kamalsky_
> 
> ...


http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=2168


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Memphis 100, Cleveland 76*

Memphis was playing well and forcing turnovers. The Cavaliers never looked comfortable at any point in the game. Gay continues to look nice in these games and with each passing day, if all goes well in his development curve, I keep pondering the Battier-Gay trade. While both teams gained from the trade, I find myself more impressed with Gay these days. Conley looked very nice out there too.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shannon Brown 3rd on the top 10 plays with a one handed throwdown from outside the paint.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Brown is a freakish type of athlete: he's like a little version of Charles Barkely. Stocky body type with long limbs and explosive leaping ability. If he only gets some of Chuckters basketball skills to go along with it


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score*

*Washington 76, Cleveland 71*


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> Summer league scoring averages can be overrated. Players who are efficient in these foul-ridden, shot-happy, sloppy games can stand out.
> Which is what Daniel Gibson did Saturday, closing his summer league for the Cavs by scoring 16 points on his first six shots in a loss to the Washington Wizards. (He put up two desperation 3-pointers in the final seconds that shouldn't be considered.)
> Don't forget, Gibson scored 31 points on just nine official field-goal attempts in Game 6 of the Eastern Conference finals fast month, pretty much wiping out the Pistons.
> Gibson's summer league was reduced by a cut under his eye and a twisted ankle, but he again validated the Cavs' belief in his future. There's a reason the Cavs, despite an apparent need at point guard, have been on the sidelines in free agency. Rather than signing a mediocre player, general manager Danny Ferry would like to explore the talents of his find in last year's second round.
> The reason Gibson can be so effective is not just his outside-shooting prowess, but his developing inside game. He is honing an effective floater and has shown he can get into the lane and draw fouls. And in fact, the free-throw line is where Gibson may be most deadly, based on his 89 percent shooting there in the postseason.


More at:
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?page=vegasnotesstuckeygibson


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Gibson is just ruthlessley efficient. 

Shannon Brown on the other hand..he's had his moments but at the same time his TO's and fg% has been terrible. Hopefully he continues to get an opportunity for mins in the pre-season.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Gibson is just ruthlessley efficient.
> 
> Shannon Brown on the other hand..he's had his moments but at the same time his TO's and fg% has been terrible. Hopefully he continues to get an opportunity for mins in the pre-season.


Brown has shown flashes but it's remarkable the flip btw Gibson and Brown that has occurred since they were drafted.

Last year, Gibson appeared to be clearly behind Brown and apparently had trouble with high profile players like Telfair. Now, it's Gibson who by far had the better regular/post season and has become one of those high profile players who other people can't handle. Meanwhile, Brown has been inconsistent. I don't know if we can count on Brown providing significant minutes next year: needs to improve the FG% and ballhandling


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Shannon Brown has a broken jumper and in pick up games, they're gonna back off him and let him keep missing shots. Sadly, it looks like a little Hughes like in terms of once it goes up, you have no idea what happens next. If Shannon drove more, his percentage would go way up but once people play off him, his scoring will drop a good deal and he won't be effective. 

I remember when his handles were bad and while they're better now, he overcomplicates the issue. Some of his turnovers came from strange cuffing, in-and-out dribble moves. Sure, he totally broke a few ankles but I don't think trying the And-1 breaks is needed for playing with the Cavs. If he does that in the regular season, Coach Brown is going to be pissed. I guarantee it.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

He needs to not play point guard like he did during summer league.


----------

